# My garter snakes



## zirliz (Apr 30, 2008)

Got some new pictures of my snakes







Assmodius my 4 year old male Thampois radix - plains garter











Orochi after 7th shed getting so big






Bit biased to my little baby Orochi


----------



## Moosashi (Apr 30, 2008)

Do garter snakes just bite and swallow their food or do they constrict around it?


----------



## tier (Apr 30, 2008)

They only eat fish, don't they?


----------



## zirliz (May 1, 2008)

Moosashi said:


> Do garter snakes just bite and swallow their food or do they constrict around it?


Mine just swallow the food similar to corn snakes and others,

@ tier mine eat pinkies and earthworms will one eats earthworms also smaller one won't take them.


----------



## Moosashi (May 1, 2008)

I want to raise some of these when I get a house. I want to raise alot of critters native to my area and stuff.


----------



## zirliz (May 1, 2008)

Moosashi said:


> I want to raise some of these when I get a house. I want to raise alot of critters native to my area and stuff.


I'm hoping to breed my male garter Assmodius it's hard to find a female though


----------

